

A TortoiseSVN-like plugin for Nautilus - nailer
http://www.jasonfield.com/freebies/

======
nailer
Sorry about the dupe. I saw a 'delete' option on the older article (which
points to non google-code site which has less info) and thought the article
would be deleted accordingly.

